# Is Gazzer serving a Ban



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As title. I have not heard from him for quite a while


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Tried to phone him today his phone was off

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

No, he's taking a much lower profile now, pops in now n then


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

He posted 8n a thread yesterday at 1pm, apparently he was annoyed that I was causing a debate on it. Oh the hypocrisy


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Paul, hope your trip is or has gone well bud.....must have been fantastic m8. I got bored with all of the rows so moved elswhere tbh m8. I still pop in to see old friends and who is the latest keyboard warrior stirring it up he he.

Brian, my god you think so highly of yourself lol


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Trip went great Gaz beyond all expectations. I know what you mean some forums get stale and it's time to move on for a while. Anyway it's nice you are still about. How's business still working your butt off,but hey it will be worth it mate


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Brian, my god, you think so highly of yourself lol


Well your the one calling me god :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> Trip went great Gaz beyond all expectations. I know what you mean some forums get stale and it's time to move on for a while. Anyway it's nice you are still about. How's business still working your butt off,but hey it will be worth it mate


fractured my ankle paul, so off work for a month & closed the business down while i recouperate & awaiting nerve specialist appointment as my left leg is dead from knee down. i am so bored as i have never been out of work in my life lol.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Trip went great Gaz beyond all expectations. I know what you mean some forums get stale and it's time to move on for a while. Anyway it's nice you are still about. How's business still working your butt off,but hey it will be worth it mate
> ...


All joking aside, sounds awful buddy. I detached the tendons in my left ankle after a fall. Was in plaster and a brace for a year and as I was working in the roofing industry the time was also off work for a year, also couldn't drive was litlerly climing the walls. Hope it's not serious


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Trip went great Gaz beyond all expectations. I know what you mean some forums get stale and it's time to move on for a while. Anyway it's nice you are still about. How's business still working your butt off,but hey it will be worth it mate
> ...


Bloodly hell bud after how active your are at work I not surprised you are down. Hope you get well soon


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Get well soon Gaz


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, didn't realise it was so bad. Hope you are better soon.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope you are soon back up and running about Gaz - Doesn't daytime (or that matter, all) TV get boring after a while


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Blimey, didn't realise this Gazzer, hope everything goes to plan and you're back earning a crust. Must be aweful closing your business, hope you can get it back up and running soon

John


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Having recently had a year off with a fractured knee I partly understand what your going through. All the best Gazzer and wishing you a speedy recovery.

Paul


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Get well soon mate.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Fractured my ankle Paul, so off work for a month & closed the business down while I recuperate & awaiting nerve specialist appointment as my left leg is dead from knee down. I am so bored as I have never been out of work in my life lol.


 Get well soon Gaz.
_Start a controversial thread on The Forum, that'll cure the boredom. _ :wink:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Condolences Gaz, get well soon mate.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Get well soon Gaz.

Maybe alleviate the boredom by making gourmet burger patties and sell them to show/market traders and shops? Better to be busy in the kitchen than bored watching daytime TV.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Dream up some tasty BBQ delights for the next RR shootout. If it happens, I'm coming. Hope all well, the forum is not the same without you and some of the old guard who've gone AWOL
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Get well soon Gaz m8


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

By the way Gazz how are things going


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Just seen this post Gaz, hope that you are back on your feet soon.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Brian, my god, you think so highly of yourself lol
> ...


standard ofcourse lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Never seen this thread before Gazzer; I hope you're getting better and be able to jump around soon again


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> By the way Gazz how are things going


On crutches barking orders Paul lol, had to hire a couple of lads to do the work i normally do. Keeps the business open, but making sod all as it is all going in wages now...2 pages about me??? U lot mad or something. Ankle is healing nicely, however nerve damage is taking longer to heal...something called drop shin??? Similar to if struck by a car. Foot just dangles down so i have a special splint in a boot to keep it up & protected......billy the gimp is still going. ( poor but still going) thx guys gals most kind


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Glad to hear you are on the mend Gaz. It sounds like its a very nasty injury. It's a good thing you are keeping the business going it will be worth it. Still in Tenerife at the minute, back on Wednesday to the cold, not looking forward to that. :?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Gaz

I have kindly updated your avatar to reflect your pace. Wouldn't want to look silly with flames when you are sporting crutches 










Get well mate


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's that a Gaz-o-plast? 

Glad to hear you are making progress Gary


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Get back on here soon, far too quiet without your input. We also need to find antcole and bring him back to the land of wonder and amazement


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

life is returning to it....I can actually move it again, although the constant pins & needles sensation is driving me wild. need to make a thread for some techie advice on apple products. atb gazz


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Pins and needles sounds a good sign Gaz - life returning


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Pins and needles sounds a good sign Gaz - life returning


it is indeed John sir....I hope you had a good Christmas? new years eve already....where did that week go lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes I know. I'm just recovering from driving up and down the country with my daughter after Christmas (she's learning to drive) and now it's New year all of a sudden with only a few hours rest. I hope you had a good one. Have a good time tinight and all the best for 2014


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Ya Gaz hope alls well. Happy New Year


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Gaz "Happy New Year", don't break anything else.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy New Year, Garry. Hope your pins 'n' needles will soon be behind you :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Happy New Year, Garry. Hope your pins 'n' needles will soon be behind you :-*


That depends how long Gary sits still for :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

GAZZ , i thot you had just got fed up with this place and buggered off , sorry to hear about your injusy and hope you are soon better and the new year is kind you ..... Rod


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy new year Gaz.

As others have said, we need you back, this place isn't the same without you around!


----------

